

Give HN: Beta Invites to Glass, a Social Annotations Service - rwolf

Reading HN in college, I became excited about the start-up atmosphere. Because of you, I moved across the country and started working full-time as a Firefox extension developer. I've been having a great time, and it's all your fault :)<p>The project I'm working on is currently in Beta, and I want to share it with you. The first 100 people to use the code "erdos" on http://www.writeonglass.com can try it out.
======
rwolf
Update 2: 18 users used "erdos" to register, which means more of you are
finding this page longer after it left /new. Rock on!

Something that's made me a little sad is that I don't have a way to talk to
the people who used these invitation tokens, so I can't tell how you feel
about it.

To any intrepid searchers who find this in the future: I'd love to hear how
you feel about this service. If you send a friend request to
<http://writeonglass.com/ryan>, you'll have the ear of one of the developers.

------
rwolf
Update: approximately five HNers read this post and decided to try it out.

------
rwolf
Clickable url: <http://www.writeonglass.com>

